# Do you think it looks sexy when a woman bites her lower lip?



## Maliblue (Aug 1, 2012)

Like this:


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Absolutely :shock:love2


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Why is this even asked? Any man that doesn't must be gay or not like said woman.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Ouch.. doesn't that hurt? I try not to do that because my lips are so dry and cracked ...


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

No.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No it usually looks stupid.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes


----------



## sillytilly (Jul 6, 2012)

Have you been reading Fifty Shades of Grey?


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

I just have that compulsive thought in my mind.. 'Is it hurting?' lol. I'm sometimes hypersensitive to stuff like that.. but it alternates.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

sillytilly said:


> Have you been reading Fifty Shades of Grey?


Fifty Shades of Grey is the new Twilight


----------



## sillytilly (Jul 6, 2012)

HardRock said:


> Fifty Shades of Grey is the new Twilight


And equally as well written. -.-


----------



## Frunktubulus (Jan 8, 2012)

Depends if the lip's still attached.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## earlgreytea (Jul 11, 2012)

x


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


>


it's all so over-the-top :b


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

MindOverMood said:


>


Yes.


----------



## Maliblue (Aug 1, 2012)

sillytilly said:


> Have you been reading Fifty Shades of Grey?


Yes, that book made me to think is it really a turn on to men.
Seems there's more yes votes than no votes, so now I start to bite my lip always when I'm trying to attract men!


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I find it sexy when a woman does just about anything, so yes.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

It can look a bit forced sometimes.. You usually see it in porn or seducing scenes in movies, not so much in real life.

edit: I think I prefer the good old natural "lip biting", lol.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

No. The more I see it the more annoying it gets =_=


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

It depends really, if she's cute and does it unintentionally, it makes her 10% sexier.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Ohhhhh yeah! :yes


I like it when they lick their lips too. :um


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes, yes it does :b


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

depends


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

I like it when she bites *my* lips.


----------



## Invisble (Aug 6, 2012)

H*ll yes!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Kingpin said:


> It depends really, if she's cute and does it unintentionally, it makes her 10% sexier.





Cletis said:


> Ohhhhh yeah! :yes
> 
> I like it when they lick their lips too. :um


These 2 right here. Throw in sucking on a lollipop, and it's on.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Well I'm glad one of my nervous habits is found somewhat sexy. Interesting


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Yes, it's a turn on for me.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

HELLZ yeah!


----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)

i bite my lip sometimes and i don't even realize it lol


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

if she is biting her lip, the advances i am making are obviously creeping her out.


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

It depends on whether or not it looks forced. no? If it looks forced it vitiates the effect.


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

HardRock said:


> Fifty Shades of Grey is the new Twilight


It literally is...just watch this.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Half bite: sexy

Full bite:










Is she plotting to kill me? :afr


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Not really.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Here's another one of Gina.









Must just be a habit.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

I just don't even care. If they're doing it in real life, on purpose, then that is just weird lol.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Maliblue wants to see more posts in this thread.


----------



## I wish i was normal (May 28, 2012)

Yes, i find it incredibly sexy.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Yeah, until they start bleeding.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Yeah. Love it when guys do it too.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

depends on the person


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

It looks stupid.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

*fake 
plastic 
trees*


----------

